
Why some SaaS companies stall at $20m ARR - smb06
https://www.saastr.com/why-i-think-saas-companies-stall-out-at-20m-arr/
======
joeblow9999
So many acronyms it reads like a secret language. You want want to define some
of them for people who aren't living and breathing the lingo all day...

------
chatmasta
This is actually a decent article, but I had to close four separate pop ups
before I could even begin reading it.

